# My Betta Fish Need Names :)



## Artarmon (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello, I am new to being a Betta fish owner, you may remember me from a couple of days ago, posting a thread asking for afforable options. Well, I managed to get a nice large plastic tank (similar to the kritter keepers) and it came with a divider for it, so I decided to get myself a second fish. 
I am lucky in that the room temperature of my house is usually high enough that I do not have to have a heater on my fish tank. (the room gets up to 40 degrees celcius during the day (104 degrees Fahrenheit) so the water is usally warm enough as is for now, it cools down a bit for the night but the water temperature remains fairly steady. 
Both the fish are looking really happy, which is great!

Anyway to the point, I was wondering if any of you had suggestions for names for these stunners. 
Here are the pictures of them:









That is the new fish








And that is my first.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, they are stunning!
The top one looks like Sapphire to me... idk though, just a thought....
The other I'm not sure about though


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

They've very pretty 

But are you talking about this bowl?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Betta-Bow-Front-Double-Tank-Kit-1-ct/10450861

If so, it's not really big enough for one Betta- much less two. A plastic bin will work just as good (they cost like 5 dollars lol) 

Also name suggestions!

Henrique, Phillip, Treasure, Flare, Shiv


----------



## Artarmon (Jan 25, 2010)

Tragedy said:


> They've very pretty
> 
> But are you talking about this bowl?
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Betta-Bow-Front-Double-Tank-Kit-1-ct/10450861
> ...


Yeah, it's definitely not one of them, it was actually a plastic tank thing that was sold with all the things for a Bearded Dragon (a type of lizard), except the lady at the pet shop sold it to me without all the optional extras, I am not sure on the size but if it is suitable for a full grown lizard I think it is for two fishies.

And those are great suggestions =)


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ohh ok thats good then  haha yea Id assume so


----------



## Artarmon (Jan 25, 2010)

So I have come up with names for my fish:

Steel Blue Veil Tail- Dorian (after the book character Dorian Grey), he is infatuated with his own reflection (a vain fish, who would have thought!) and he is very pretty also.

The other one- Flash, she is always scooting around the tank really fast and chasing Dorian up and down the divider, also the colours seem to shimmer on her tail. So the name suited her well!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

nice names for the fish!

~TPF


----------



## louu (May 22, 2009)

congratulations on your new fishies!!  they are exceptionally pretty!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're beautiful. Congrats on your new buddies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are both very pretty! I like the names you chose for them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## AuntBee (Feb 6, 2010)

Such beautiful babies. I wish them good health and long life!


----------

